# MMOs



## Mr.Mig (5. Oktober 2014)

nervt es euch nicht auch das heut zu Tage nur noch kurz Zeitige MMOs zur verfügung stehen , sprich 6 Monate max Lv und danach nur noch unter einander auf die Fresse hauen um sich was zu beweisen wer mehr Geld ins Spiel gesteckt hat (wer hat den größeren).

 

Gibt es noch solche Spiele wie Rappelz,Perfekt World usw. wo man(n) (Frau) auch nach 1000 Euro Einsatz nicht mit dem LvLn nach einem Jahr durch ist ?

 

Finds immer schade da hat man mal einige Leute kennen gelernt mit den man sich versteht da hört der großteil schon wieder auf weils nur noch drum geht wer haut den anderen besser kaum noch ein zusammen Spiel 

 

Teilt mir eure Meihnung mit ,bin ich wirklich der einzige der das nicht versteht ?

 

MFG

Mig


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Oktober 2014)

Ich schmeiß jetzt einfach mal als Gegenargumente Warframe, Path of Exile und Dragons Prophet rein. Falls sich die beiden disqaulifizieren, dann verstehe ich ganz ehrlich nicht, was gemeint ist.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Oktober 2014)

Path of Exile mit seinen zwölfzigtrilliarden Skills.


----------



## Mr.Mig (5. Oktober 2014)

klar kann man länger spielen aber fast alle auch Path of Exile und auch Dragon Prophet hat man das max Lv von einem 1/2 Jahr erreicht ( kommt drauf an ob Cashspieler dann sogar früher), aber bei Rappelz ist 150 max und hat man nicht mal eben erreicht genauso wie bei Perfekt World und alles was neu raus kommt hat zum größtenteil ein max Lv von 50-60 ( ganz wenige auch Lv 80 ) und dann kommt nichts mehr weiter ausser PvP und Farmen nach einer besseren Rüssi .

 

So hoffe es ist nun verständlicher


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Oktober 2014)

Wakfu hat ein Maxlevel von 140 und dank den Paragornlevel kann man in Diablo 3 mit einem Charakter theoretisch endlos leveln.


----------



## Mr.Mig (5. Oktober 2014)

ach ich nehme dir deine beiden Beispiele aus einander und nun kommst du mit einem Spiel was normal Lv 70 hat 

aber was solls .


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Oktober 2014)

Wie jetzt? Was ist der Sinn der Sache hier nen Thread zu eröffnen, wenn die einzige erlaubte Antwort ist:"Du hast Recht."?

Man kann in den beiden Spielen sich nen Ast leveln und darum ging es doch.


----------



## Mr.Mig (5. Oktober 2014)

okay du hast Recht und ich meine Ruhe , war ein Fehler was zu schreiben weil 1 Spiel natürlich alles ändert 

schönen Tag noch


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (5. Oktober 2014)

Wie kann man freiwillig so einen großen Teil seines Lebens mit so etwas verbringen wollen?
Alles sehr mystisch und wunderlich.


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Oktober 2014)

La Tale hat ein Max-Level von 200.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Oktober 2014)

"spiele wie Rappelz"

 

Da hört es für mich schon auf. Wenn du ein MMO spielen willst mit Langzeitbeschäftigung, spiel eins, wo du monatlich zahlst. Ganz einfach. Ansonsten versteh ich den Sinn hier nicht weiter zu argumentieren, Vor und Nachteile von F2P wurde schon so oft ausdiskutiert.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Oktober 2014)

Wer levelt denn gerne?oO

 

Wenn du ein Spiel willst das Zeit frisst, spiel WoW und lies alle Questtexte durch. Das ist ne Lebensaufgabe.


----------



## Davatar (6. Oktober 2014)

Wer levelt denn gerne?oO

 

Wenn du ein Spiel willst das Zeit frisst, spiel WoW und lies alle Questtexte durch. Das ist ne Lebensaufgabe.

Ich denk es gibt viele Leute, die gerne leveln, ich beispielsweise. Deswegen konnt ich auch Diablo 2 jahrelang spielen, da konnte man Äonen lang leveln. Deswegen fand ich die Level-Phase von WoW-Vanilla auch am besten, da musste man Äonen lang leveln. Deswegen gibts auch für mich schon lange kein vernünftiges MMO mehr, weil die selten ne vernünftige Level-Phase anbieten...und dazu ist die Geschichte oft auch mies ^^

 

Aus meiner Sicht sind die meisten Endgames der Spiele immer ein Bisschen gleich:

- Raiden (PvE oder PvP)

- Single- oder Multi-PvP

- Item-Spirale, die nach nem Content-Patch wieder von vorne anfängt

 

Beim Leveln hingegen sieht man stets neue Gebiete, erhält neue Skills, ist auf Mitspieler angewiesen...öhm...naja, zumindest war das früher in den MMOs so  und man kriegt am meisten von der Geschichte mit.

Vor allem, wenn man zum zig drölfzigsten Mal den aktuellen Content-Boss geraidet hat, wird das irgendwann öde. Früher war ich totaler Hardcore-Zocker in MMOs, aber irgendwann hat mans dann echt mal gesehn. Daher ist das Einzige, das mich in nem MMO noch interessiert, die Level-Phase. Da lernt man auch meistens die besten Leute kennen.

Aber ich kann natürlich schon nachvollziehn, wenn man das Endspiel dem Leveln vorzieht, früher hätt ich das vermutlich auch.

 

Nun fühl ich mich alt  *den alten Opa-Gehstock in die Hand nehm und mit gebücktem Rücken aus dem Thread geh*


----------



## Patiekrice (6. Oktober 2014)

Wer levelt denn gerne?oO

 

 

 

le me


----------



## Micro_Cuts (6. Oktober 2014)

Wer levelt denn gerne?oO

 

Wenn du ein Spiel willst das Zeit frisst, spiel WoW und lies alle Questtexte durch. Das ist ne Lebensaufgabe.

 

Ich level sehr gerne.

 

Dieses auf maximal stufe hetzen wie z.B. in WoW fand ich schon immer schrecklich. Ich mach einfach gerne mehr als nur Instanzen abfarmen.

 

Aber das sieht ja jeder anders


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Oktober 2014)

Das wer levelt denn gerne war überwiegend auf die Aussage bezogen das der TE gerne  6 Monate + levelt. Alles Andere ist ja Müll!


----------



## Tikume (6. Oktober 2014)

Frage wäre jetzt ob der TE gerne grindet oder er nur will dass es lange dauert bis er ausgemaxt ist.

Bei Eve 0online dauert es meiens wissens doch auch ziemlich lange mit dem Skillen, wobei das ja dort eine zeitfrage ist und man nicht grinden muss.


----------



## Fordtaurus (4. November 2014)

Der "Publisher/Entwickler" von Path of Exile heist ja schon "GrindingGearGames" und ich muss sagen, wenn man(n)( und Frau natürlich auch) bis Maxlevel 100 levln will und die skills, welche als Skillgems in die Ausrüstung - ins Gear- gesetzt werden auch auf Level 100 bringen will UND die Skillgems auch noch aufwerten will ist man(n) (und Frau auch - DAAANKE Monty Python für diesen wunderbaren Kalauer), ohne Geldeinsatz für "Verbesserungsorbs" auszugeben und NICHT einen auf 24/7 Zocker macht ist man(n) (und Frau auch!^^) dort pro Char locker nen Jahr drann. Da es so einiges an Klassen gibt und eine unzahl an Möglichkeiten gibt seinen Char "auszubauen" kann man bei dem Spiel schon recht lange beschäftigt sein. Aber es ist doch schon recht Ressourcen fressend 512MB eher 1GB+ Grakar und mindestens 4GB RAM sollten schon sein, damit es einigermaßen störungsfrei läuft. Also ich zocke es zwischendurch immer wieder gerne.


----------



## Aun (4. November 2014)

140 und dank den Paragornlevel kann man in Diablo 3 mit einem Charakter theoretisch endlos leveln.

würde werter herr es mal machen ^^ aber einmal durchzocken reicht ja


----------



## BloodyEyeX (4. November 2014)

nervt es euch nicht auch das heut zu Tage nur noch kurz Zeitige MMOs zur verfügung stehen , sprich 6 Monate max Lv und danach nur noch unter einander auf die Fresse hauen um sich was zu beweisen wer mehr Geld ins Spiel gesteckt hat (wer hat den größeren). 
 

Ich level lieber meinen Skill, dann muss ich mich nicht auf ne Zahl verlassen. Zählt das als Antwort?

 

Abgesehen davon bin ich nicht der Meinung das es nur noch Pay to Win Spiele gibt. Wie kommt man auf sowas?

 

Hab früher mal Silkroad gespielt. Haue 16.000 Jadezombies um... janee is klar.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. November 2014)

Bad englisch she speaking


----------



## Aun (11. November 2014)

Bad englisch she speaking




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. November 2014)

SILKROAD ach was hab ichs geliebt. Da hat lvl 40 auf 41 n Monat gedauert.

Töte 1000 X, 1x gestorben wars die ep weg..


----------



## Schrottinator (11. November 2014)

Silk Road war heute übrigens im Radio in den Nachrichten.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (11. November 2014)

Silk Road war heute übrigens im Radio in den Nachrichten.

 

War überall in den Nachrichten


----------

